# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  12v relay

## dimi124

Γεια σας! Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι όταν έχω συνδεδεμένο το ρελε στα 12v και το arduino στα 12 ίδια volt τα οποία καταλήγουν σε lm7809 για να λειτουργει σωστά το arduino.Όμως όταν το ρελε ενεργοποιείται οι ενδείξεις στην lcd του arduino διαστρεβλώνονται! Μπορεί να μπει κάποιος πυκνωτής ή τη αλλο μπορώ να κάνω? Έχει μπει diode σε παράλληλη με το ρελε!

----------


## FILMAN

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ψάξεις το πρόβλημα στις εισόδους του επεξεργαστή σου (απουσία pull up ή pull down, μακριά αθωράκιστα καλώδια, απουσία πυκνωτών μεταξύ εισόδων και γης) ή στην απουσία πυκνωτών απόζευξης. Το ρελέ ελέγχει κάποιο φορτίο και αν ναι ποιο είναι αυτό; Το 7809 πού χρησιμεύει;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Στα 5V toy arduino θα βάλεις τους παρακάτω πυκνωτές 
470μF 0.1uF 0.01 uF kai 0.001uF
to arduino λειτουργεί με 5 και οχι με 9 το ίδιο και η οθόνη
το φαινόμενο στο παρουσιάζει όταν κλείνει το ρελε εεεεεεεεεεεε

Τα κινέζικα 78χχ  έχουν ένα πρόβλημα με τη σταθεροποίηση >>>  είναι εκτός προδιαγραφών

----------


## katmadas

ςπισης το σωστο ειναι τις μοναδες εξοδου οπως το ρελε να τις τροφοδοτεις με διαφορετικο τροφοδοτικο αποτι με αυτο που τροφοδοτεις την οθονη καιο arduino.
η ενεργοποιηση θα γινεται τοτε μεσο οπτοκαπλερ -->τρανσιστορ --> ρελε

----------


## dimi124

το lm7809 δίνει ρεύμα στο arduino Και ναι το φαινόμενο το παρουσιάζει όταν οπλίζει. Το rele κοντολλαρει το live του μ/τ γιατί δεν ήθελα να κοτρολλάρεται από τον διακόπτη της κατασκευής!

----------


## FILMAN

Φάνη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνει έτσι... Αν το κάνει σωστά δεν θα έχει προβλήματα... Ο σκοπός είναι να το κάνει σωστά και όχι να βάλει εξαρτήματα και συσκευές που δεν χρειάζονται για να το μπαλώσει ώστε απλά να δουλεύει...

----------


## FILMAN

> το lm7809 δίνει ρεύμα στο arduino Και ναι το φαινόμενο το παρουσιάζει όταν οπλίζει. Το rele κοντολλαρει το live του μ/τ γιατί δεν ήθελα να κοτρολλάρεται από τον διακόπτη της κατασκευής!



Για βγάλε προσωρινά τα καλώδια από τις επαφές του ρελέ να δεις αν το κάνει πάλι (που δεν το νομίζω)

Το arduino μπορεί να τροφοδοτηθεί από 9V αλλά όχι από 12V (δεν ξέρω, ρωτάω);

----------


## dimi124

το arduino έχει πάνω του έναν voltage regulator ο οποίος παίρνει τα 9 και τα κάνει 5.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν του δώσεις 12 τί θα πάθει;

----------


## katmadas

> Φάνη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το κάνει έτσι... Αν το κάνει σωστά δεν θα έχει προβλήματα... Ο σκοπός είναι να το κάνει σωστά και όχι να βάλει εξαρτήματα και συσκευές που δεν χρειάζονται για να το μπαλώσει ώστε απλά να δουλεύει...



Δεν αντιλεγω Φιλιππα.
Απλα οι οθονες και οι μικροκοντρολερσ ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα σε θορυβους και ειναι λογικο να χρησιμοποιεις διπλη τροφοδοσια.
Ειναι κατι που γινεται συχνα σε μηχανηματα και κατασκευες.
Εγω τουλαχιστον την τροφοδοσια του επεξεργαστει την εχω παντα διαφορετικη απο της συσκευες που επηκοινωνουν με τον πραγματικο κοσμο...

Ο arduino περνει max 12volt.
απλα θα πρεπει να προσεχεις τι τροφοδοτεις απο τα 5βολτ της πλακετας γιατι ο σταθεροποιητης θα τσουρουφλισει...

----------


## dimi124

λογικα τίποτα αλλά μπορεί να ζεσταθεί ο voltage regulator δεν είμαι πολυ σίγουρος για αυτά που σου λέω για αυτό ψάξε στο internet

----------


## dimi124

και πώς μπορώ να βάλω διπλή τροφοδοσία δλδ δύο τροφοδοτικά ξεχωριστά?

----------


## FILMAN

Κατάλαβα, δεν έχει ψύκτρα. Τί εισόδους έχει το σύστημά σου;

----------


## dimi124

220 σε 12v και έναν μ/τ 220 σε 16v

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν εννοώ αυτό, εννοώ εισόδους προς τον επεξεργαστή, encoder, μπουτόν, διακόπτες, ποτενσιόμετρα κ.λ.π.

----------


## dimi124

3 κουμπια και ένα ποτ. Λοιπόν έβγαλα το load από το ρελε και τώρα όλα είναι κανονικά! οπότε τι χρειάζεται μόνωση στα καλώδια του μ/τ?

----------


## her

Μια λύση είναι και αυτή που προτείνει ο Φάνης. Είναι μια εύκολη (αν την έχεις την μονάδα step down) η οποία θα σου δουλέψει.
Μπορείς να βάλεις ένα τέτοιο :
http://www.banggood.com/LM2596-DC-DC...e-p-88252.html
Η λύση του Φίλιππου και του Μιχάλη μπορεί να είναι ποιο σωστή, αλλά θα θέλει δοκιμή γιατί μπορεί να μην σου δουλέψει κατευθείαν, να χρειαστείς και άλλα εξαρτήματα - θα είναι με δοκιμές.

άρα έχουμε
arduino που δουλεύει στα 12V
οθόνη που δουλεύει στα 5V
reley στα πόσα V?

----------


## dimi124

arduino σε 9 
οθόνη που δουλεύει στα 5V
reley στα 12v 

 Όμως το προβλημα εμφανίζεται όταν υπάρχει load πάνω στο relay

----------


## her

Κοίτα και εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=79351&page=5

----------


## dimi124

Λοιπόν παιδιά απ ότι παρατήρησα δεν χαλάνε όλα τα δεδομένα στην οθόνη αλλά πχ επειδή κάνω έναν diy desoldering station τα καλώδια του thermocouple είναι κοντα στα καλώδια του ac 16v που πηγαίνουν στην αντίσταση του zd 552 οπότε όταν υπάρχει ρεύμα στην αντίσταση(ακόμα και στο ένα καλώδιό της) η θερμοκρασία μεταβάλλεται από 25 σε 45 σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο!

----------


## lepouras

το πιστόλι το  τροφοδοτείς με 16 και όχι με 24?

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε το κύκλωμα να δούμε τί έχεις κάνει.

----------


## GeorgeH

Να βάζεις πάντα στα ρελεδάκια
παράλληλα με το πηνίο, ένα διοδάκι
με την κάθοδο στο +.

99% θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## katmadas

> Να βάζεις πάντα στα ρελεδάκια
> παράλληλα με το πηνίο, ένα διοδάκι
> με την κάθοδο στο +.
> 
> 99% θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.



αφου το εκανε αυτο...
ε οχι και 99% ρε φιλε...εχει τοσους αλλους παραγοντες...αποκλιεται το 99% να ειναι η διοδος και ολα τα αλλα 1%...

----------


## FILMAN

> Να βάζεις πάντα στα ρελεδάκια
> παράλληλα με το πηνίο, ένα διοδάκι
> με την κάθοδο στο +.
> 
> 99% θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα.



Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φταίει αυτό, ίσως δεν πρόσεξες ότι είχε ήδη πει πως έχει βάλει δίοδο, και επίσης πως όταν το ρελέ δεν οδηγεί φορτίο δεν του κάνει το πρόβλημα αυτό...

----------


## dimi124

όταν ρώτησα έναν που έχει κάνει την κατασκευή(http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...F4%FC%EB%E9)σε αυτό το forum μου είπε να του βάζω 18v αλλά εγω δεν είχα μόνο 16 οπότε αυτό του έβαλα. To θέμα είναι ότι το κάνει με το ac και όχι με dc αν έβαζα στα καλώδια του thermocouple μία χάντρα φερρίτη?

----------


## FILMAN

Πού είναι το κύκλωμα που διαβάζει την έξοδο του θερμοστοιχείου;

----------


## dimi124

εγώ δεν χρεισιμοποιώ το κύκλωμα από αυτό που σας ανέβασα αλλά από αυτό http://dangerousprototypes.com/forum...pic.php?t=6513

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα ρελέ στο σχήμα...

----------


## dimi124

Παιδιά συγγνώμη  για την ενόχληση αλλά το βρήκα μάλλον το πρόβλημα! Το ουδέτερο του μ/τ ήταν κόντα στο thermocouple αλλά εγώ δεν το έβλεπα οπότε μόλις το απομάκρυνα όλα οκ σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθειά σας!

----------

